# ISLAMABAD | Park Lane Tower | 107m+ | 28 fl | U/C



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Mixed use 

Project of Bahria town

Jinnah Avenue Islamabad.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

edit


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks good. I like the big concrete fins.


----------



## fiagucale (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks good. I like the big concrete fins.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

Islamabad <3


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Vitorfopster (Sep 20, 2016)

I didn't like it


----------

